

Comic Sans Criminal - kajecounterhack
http://comicsanscriminal.com

======
LarryA
I work in the child care industry. and we did a newsletter with Comic Sans
body text for several years, it was a very friendly font to use, also quite
readable. Our clients liked it.

Given what I see in publications, design books and sites that some
professionals call 'good' or 'cutting edge' design I have see far worse issues
in approachability/usability/readability than using Comic Sans.

